# Shud Aerated Drinks Be Banned



## rakeshishere (Aug 8, 2006)

OK guys its hightime that most of the schools,colleges have decided to ban coke and many soft drinks due to news spreading everywhere that it includes some high amount of pesticide than the restricted norms...Now here i wanna know each one's opinion abt this issue-not whether u drink or not but shud they be banned or not


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 8, 2006)

yes,they must be banned.fed up with cola n pepsi.same old taste.a new study has found that soft drinks kills brain cells.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah , they should be banned . Though I  dont drink aerated drinks often , still its harmful.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2006)

wtf it doesnt matter whether they r harmful or not....
those who want to drink ll drink....
i hav been drinkin since 10yrs and m not harmed till now....


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ban those colas....instead have toddy be packaed in tetrapack and distribute.although beers are distributed in small disposables make it legal


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 8, 2006)

Guys do u know that coke had planned to launch coconut water based drink
SOURCE:*www.rediff.com/money/2003/jan/28coke.htm
AND PEPSI DID LAUNCH IT...So i think that is a nice/healthy option than the aerated ones


----------



## escape7 (Aug 8, 2006)

No, the aerated drinks should not be banned, in the end its upto us that we choose to drink it or not. And i think we are sensible enough...


----------



## anandk (Aug 8, 2006)

yep. they should be banned in schools atleast. the college folks are old enough to decide wether they want to drink poison or not !


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

Bah, why ban when you have an option to improve it, Soda is necessary in some cases and shouldnt be banned, However the rules of limits of objectionable content should be cranked up to US/UK standards (mainstream) and then alone, be allowed to be sold here.

You cant live on just juices mind that.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 8, 2006)

The very thing Ban is disgusting equally as pesticide in Soft drinks. If you dont want it dont drink it! No one forces things on you that they need to be banned.
   And Regarding immature kids and teens who can be saved by banning drinks? I think they should be educuated as to why Soft Drinks are harmful but banning them is Equal crime.
      Ban reminds me of chains ...of no freedom . 
      But i want the choice ...Choice of whether i want it or not... but no impositions or taking my decisions for me.


----------



## mediator (Aug 8, 2006)

My god! Throughout this post I saw only abt banning these pesticide containers. Nobody here is arguing abt banning alcohols/pan masala and cigarettes which cause more and  real damage.
These all shud be banned! And instead fruit juices like ganne ka joos... i luv it....shud be brought in. Neways where's 'Life' a drink i used to luv a lot.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> My god! Throughout this post I saw only abt banning these pesticide containers. Nobody here is arguing abt banning alcohols/pan masala and cigarettes which cause more and  real damage.
> These all shud be banned! And instead fruit juices like ganne ka joos... i luv it....shud be brought in. Neways where's 'Life' a drink i used to luv a lot.


Yeah you are right.Alcohols and cigrattes should be banned but I want to ask you whenever you buy alcohol and cigrattes there is a warning written there that it is injurius to health.It means people know that they are harmful for our health.But its not the case when it comes to softdrinks just tell me how many people knows that these softdrinks contains pesticides?They are fooling people so they should be banned.


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

Ban ban ban, What if I ban all blogs just because some blogs contain porno ? I will call it justified since I can argue that all may tend to do the same on thier blogs too, why doesnt anybody support 'recheck standards' ? Tell me, true to your heart, dont YOU like softdrinks, dont you feel attracted to it, arent you tired of water, arent you tired of waiting and spending more for juices all the time ? Who doesnt like burping ?


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 8, 2006)

Doesnt any feel there is a big conspiracy in all these n00z? and the time they make out? I personally think all of this is a mere conspiracy game played by biggies. I cannot possibly think of any other reason why such things only pop up in off-time seasons (rainy). Cola companies just get that extra HYPE with these news. And the traditional say no and you do what you are denied holds good. If cola is banned in school, students would rush to the dealer opposite schools after hours 101%. 

Moreover saw a HUGE Pepsi is safe advetorial (if i can call it that way) in the Economic Times yesterday which makes me recollect the whole 'worms and Dairy Milk' incident a few years back. I am sure that did Dairy Milk a world of good. Made AB their brand ambassador and there was no looking back. And we hear Aamir Khan and Priyanka Chopra telling they would discontinue their contracts, if the reports are testified.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 9, 2006)

More important thing is to clean the water source and stop using high level of fertilizers and pesticides.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

it should have been banned long time ago

in school, why do the students need Colas & Mobile phone, i find no reason,  I was in school not too long ago (ok 6 years ago  ) & we used to drink water only, never miss colas there anyway

in college,the thing is different


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 9, 2006)

Common now.... its not that there shudnt be mobiles in colleges but cant be in schools..Plz dnt divert the topic frm aerated drinks to mobiles


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2006)

the word ban is the most dangerous in a democracy ... i hv been drinking colas for a long time ..... i do agree it is dangerous if they contain pesticides i hope these cola companies find methods of producing the same thing without pesticides ....

btw ... i think these colas (with the pesticides) are the reason y stomach is clean ..... the pesticides kill all the germs


----------



## mediator (Aug 9, 2006)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yeah you are right.Alcohols and cigrattes should be banned but I want to ask you whenever you buy alcohol and cigrattes there is a warning written there that it is injurius to health.It means people know that they are harmful for our health.But its not the case when it comes to softdrinks just tell me how many people knows that these softdrinks contains pesticides?They are fooling people so they should be banned.



Nah bro I dont buy alcohol but put it in mah car's fuel tank. Neways u know the population of illiterates in our country who dont know how to read and write ? How many of em u think can read what is written on these pan masalas and cigarettes?

Mah uncle's a doctor and keep narrating his patient's stories to us and tells most of the people dont even know what they are eating and just do it cause others are doing it and for fun. They are surprised when he tells them about the diseases these can cause.

And if these things themselves claim they are injurious to health then why r they available to public?? Isnt heroin, cocaine etc injurious? Then why is it banned? It shud be available just like alcohols and pan masalas. Why is it rahul mahajan is imprisoned for taking drugs and so many ppl rendered free for taking these alchols/cigarettes/pan masalas. 
If thing like these r available to masses then cocaine and RDX shud also be available? Dont u think so? Mah god if this continues India will be sitting on a mountain of diseased ppl.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 9, 2006)

I feel soft drinks shouldn't be banned...Schools are just using this issue as a publicity stunt. Why didn't they ban it 2-3 years earlier when this first started. Moreover, Pepsi is pretty cool...burp..enjoy


----------



## mediator (Aug 9, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> I feel soft drinks shouldn't be banned...Schools are just using this issue as a publicity stunt. Why didn't they ban it 2-3 years earlier when this first started. Moreover, Pepsi is pretty cool...burp..enjoy


Yeah the burp thing is cool. But I know one school for sure which banned these pesticide containers a long time back. Its DPS mathura ROad. Ask any dipsite.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 9, 2006)

Ramdoss wantes the 'govenment' to manufacture sugarcane juice & fresh fruit juice & sell them.
How can we be sure the water used for making fresh fruit juice is pure without contamination???


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2006)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Ramdoss wantes the 'govenment' to manufacture sugarcane juice & fresh fruit juice & sell them.
> How can we be sure the water used for making fresh fruit juice is pure without contamination???


 +1


----------



## mediator (Aug 9, 2006)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Ramdoss wantes the 'govenment' to manufacture sugarcane juice & fresh fruit juice & sell them.
> How can we be sure the water used for making fresh fruit juice is pure without contamination???



Good pt. Then they shud make it in front of us. Neways that leads to further questioning that how do u know the water coming to ur household is pure ?? Yea I know u'll say aquaguard and all. So these fruit juice makers shud also use aqua guards in same way!


----------



## Apollo (Aug 9, 2006)

I think at least the government's stand on banning those aerated drinks from the school/college scene is justifiable.  Protecting kids/teens is appropriate, especially at a stage of their life where they can't filter out the 'good' from the 'glamour'.  

Banning aerated stuff on a whole is unjustified and I'm against it.


----------



## thadeus (Aug 9, 2006)

Come on guys, we are all educated, let us spend more than just a few seconds to think about this one.

Have you ever wondered why the governments (read: politicians) do not bother about the local soda brands which are manufactured with far less quality standards, and may contain more germs and pesticides than the multinational brands?

Have you ever wondered how, even after so much protests and outrage, the big companies still manage to run their business as usual?

The wise can read the connection between the above two.

After all, politicians like to create trouble only for big companies - not out of public interest, but for their own personal benefits.

Read the newspapers after a month or so, and you will not find a word about this. So much for public interest. Does anyone REALLY care?

Let us think of the root cause of the problem. Pepsi and coke do not bring water from the USA. They use our water, and OUR water is contaminated. It is again due to the greed of our politicians (the people you and me elected), who are not bothered about ANYTHING, and go on approving every fertilizer and pesticide. Our lands are becoming toxic, and our waters are getting contaminated.

Forget about aerated drinks, test the glass of water that you drink everyday,  and it might contain more pesticide than a can of cola.

Our children will never forgive us for casting our votes for such selfish people. Heaven knows, maybe in the future cola maybe the only safe(r) drink on earth.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 9, 2006)

Even Sample Bottles of Bisleri and Other Mineral bottles have been found having equal traces of Pesticide.
     "thadeus" is so right .The water after all is impure. Its not that Pepsi and Coke get the water from US or they purposly add pestiside. 
       If things are to be banned ..dont bansoft drinks ban all of the water.


----------



## knight17 (Aug 10, 2006)

They are just giving us second quality products in EU countries if anything harmful is found by just one billionth of the allotted level it is banned.
Here they think no one is to moniter.


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 10, 2006)

Instead of Banning them as a face gesture and then getting them back again....
Why doesn't the Govt. insist on Improving the quality of the Drink ??????
This Drama is going on since 2 years now... And Our politicians are too busy with reservations than Health & Hygenie.....


----------



## mediator (Aug 10, 2006)

ECE0105 said:
			
		

> Instead of Banning them as a face gesture and then getting them back again....
> Why doesn't the Govt. insist on Improving the quality of the Drink ??????
> This Drama is going on since 2 years now... And Our politicians are too busy with reservations than Health & Hygenie.....



Agreed!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2006)

koin peeta hain yein bachhon wali soft drinks.


----------



## abhineet (Aug 10, 2006)

yes dude why go for soft drinks. i used to take soft drinks once in a month,but now there is no point wasting my money on it.And infact you people wont believe me that one of my friend died because he used to drink 2 litre of colas every day,its not that the colas actually killed him , but he gained a lot of weight. 

Definitely against it.


----------



## nix (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm against colas coz it takes more than 1.5 litre of water to make 1.5 litre of cola. there aer ppl in india dying coz of no water so these colas should be banned, they're takin up all the ground water


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 11, 2006)

omg plz don't vote to ban them *coz they are cleaning my toilets well cheaper nd gud choice than harpic*


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> koin peeta hain yein bachhon wali soft drinks.


Isnt 21 the legal age to drink in India?


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Aug 11, 2006)

They should be banned in schools and parents should not stock them at home...cause kids get addicted and turn into fat slobs in their youth and midle-age.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 11, 2006)

I drink airated drinks very rarely....very rarely like abt 2 bottls a year
So I'm in their side.
Just using my head....

Let the govt first ban Alcoholic beverages...many teenagers comsume alcoholic beverages more than airated drinks.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 11, 2006)

guys just wait for ,2 or 3 weeks , everything will be forgotten like the last time when same topic relating to pesticides was started, those who are hating PEPSI/COKE will themselve start having it "AGAIN"


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 11, 2006)

dunno why they ban colas instead of beers. Dont ban them or atmost make them abv 13 . I drink abt 1L a month so i am strongly on their side.


----------



## santu_29 (Aug 11, 2006)

its not whether they should be or should not be banned... they simply cant be banned... people alwas go for things which give them pleasure, eventhough it may be harmful... so...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

healthy and nutritive drinks are better replacement for soft drinks.softdrinks dominated schools and colleges canteens and even marriages and parties.even we serve guest with soft drinks.think of it.. we are serving toilet cleaners to them. hah haa


----------



## cyberpyrate (Aug 12, 2006)

They should be banned as it is i have given them up a long time back--too fattening . i prefer health drinks


----------



## anispace (Aug 14, 2006)

^^
yeah colas arent exactly healthy but thats no reason to ban them.
why dont these government retards look into core issues? If even after various purification procedures followed by the Cola majors their drinks contain pesticide levels that are unacceptable then just think bout the levels of pesticide in groundwater. I would anyday prefer drinking Pepsi or Coke rather than consuming tap water anywhere besides my house(after using Aquaguard that is)


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 14, 2006)

Let the governmet first assure pure drinking water ,clean roads for us .

They are into some cheap publicity stuff


----------



## vandit (Aug 14, 2006)

in one way aereated drinks are good.....as they contain insecticides,.,,,they will kill all the germs inside our stomach....voila....jus kiddin/...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 14, 2006)

@vandit , in that case I should drink more n more soft drinks as I love chocolates  and now a days choclates have insects , so the pesticides of cola will kill pests of chocolate .
hehe.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 14, 2006)

agree with bharat_r
after a long time, the attention of the govt has shifted to soft drinks....why???
no doubt-they are harmful, but this looks like some sort of publicity stunt 2 me


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried not drinking any soft drinks for a month but cudn't resist later on  when the sun is farking with ur head you have to have a cold drink ... I don't really care bout pesticides at that moment


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 20, 2006)

WTF..  NO NO NO NO NO NO...

do u guya know that more people die in natural disasters, car accidents and bathroom slips then colas.

i love my colas. i look cool with a cola in my hand. i see smiles of peoples faces when i walk in with a cola in my hand.

there should be more flavours.

ok i agree there was perticide problem. then there is also the high suger content... but if u flush down a unhealthy amount of anything down ur throat then it ofcourse is BAD for u. 

why the opposition of colas. if u dont like it then dont drink it. But it is stupid to say "BAN BAN BAN". it soulds kinda like our politians. always searching for something to oppose.

it is not alcholic or drug. so why why why


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 21, 2006)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> I drink airated drinks very rarely....very rarely like abt 2 bottls a year
> So I'm in their side.
> Just using my head....
> 
> Let the govt first ban Alcoholic beverages...many teenagers comsume alcoholic beverages more than airated drinks.




Right Said Dude..... But Selling Alocholic Drinks fill the Treasury (Don't ask me if it is the Govt's or the Minister's). But The profits from Soft Drinks only go the Companies......


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry for being late, but I just had to butt in.

I have a question: Is the areation in the drinks causing the problem? If not, then why are we talking about banning areated drinks?

Though banning them in schools is right, not because of the pesticides, but because of the empty calories


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 21, 2006)

yes it should be banned ,but lot of controversies arising due to some political intervension in this issue.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll be satisfied with the following warning on every Pepsi/Coke bottle - 

Statuatory Warning - Consumption of this bottle's contents may be injurious to your health .


----------



## abracadabra (Sep 1, 2006)

i dont feel it should be banned in colleges. by the time u rreach that age u probably know wat is right and wrong. if u still prefer to go and have a cola go ahead, whos gonna stop u, well just one moment friend also do think about wat its after effect might be. well in schools, children must be made aware as to wat it contains and the after effect leading to the consumption

if u still cant resist try something organic or may be fresh fruit juices could help.


----------

